# peak 2 peak gondola at whistler



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

has anyone been on the new peak 2 peak gondola in whistler? i just got back about a week ago and that thing was pretty ridiculous. something like 1500 ft about the ground at its highest point, and the longest unsupported section of gondola in the world (like 1.8 miles). i'll post some pics i took fro it


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah, i'd be freaking.

think happy thoughts, think happy thoughts, think happy thoughts!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I really hate heights, I'm gonna ride that one day.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool, thanks for posting the pics... thats pretty freaking high!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think the pics serve justice, I bet you have to be in it to really experience the height of the gondola. 


Just hope that bitch don't fail...


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

man that is a long way down, be cool to be in there and see the views.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

too bad its not like a glass bottom boat


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

2 of the cars have a glass bottom.








(not my picture)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

It runs really smoothly, there's really nothing to be scared of, but it is pretty f'ing high up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

That's sick! I love heights


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> 2 of the cars have a glass bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahahaha 
fucking awesome


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

those pics i posted are taken from in a glass bottom one. the snow got better the longer i was there...still nothing like last year when i was there tho. i was real disappointed that whistler peak wasnt open yet, and they were still a week away from opening the pipe when i left. still an awesome place tho


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I was there x-mas week. huge isn't the word. I was at tahoe for NYE and every run seemed short, even at Northstar.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know that I could ride that thing. I get anxiety on normal chair lifts that are 30 feet off the ground. I'd probably have my eyes closed the whole time.

Fear of heights sucks. You should see me on a plane...


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Shane McConkey base-jumped off the Peak-2-Peak. The man is freakin' insane.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

nice view but such an ugly inappropriate building tho

look like a city shopping mall


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Its sweet. use it all the time. means that I can board Whistler if I want and still get over to Blackcomb for my taco salad for lunch, then ski down to house. I think its pretty sweet, smooth as silk aswell.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

why oh why would anyone want to cross a valley for a taco? or even do that via cable car, when you can just ride down to town and get the gondola back up the other side?

i blasted down one hill, just to ride up the other one plenty of times whilst in Whist/Blackie; they were some of the best runs enjoyed when out there. 

i mean, why are you in the hills if not to rack up the miles when sliding???


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> why oh why would anyone want to cross a valley for a taco? or even do that via cable car, when you can just ride down to town and get the gondola back up the other side?
> 
> i blasted down one hill, just to ride up the other one plenty of times whilst in Whist/Blackie; they were some of the best runs enjoyed when out there.
> 
> i mean, why are you in the hills if not to rack up the miles when sliding???



hey maybe the taco salad is really really good :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

